# The best performance programmers for GTO



## carid (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

performance programmers and chips are well known tools that help us to get the maximum output from our engines. Here at CARiD we sell a couple of cool options for Pontiac GTO that will allow you to get a decent improvement even on the stock engine. We selected a couple of the most popular performance programmers that allow you to set up GTO engine either to the maximum power output or to fuel economy mode.

*# 1 Superchips® - Flashpaq Tuner*

HP Gain 20.4, TQ Gain 26.8 




- Extremely compact hand-held size adds maximum convenience
- Connects to any OBD II vehicle diagnostic system to increase horsepower and torque for maximum track, towing, or off-road performance
- Allows customizing operation of air/fuel ratio, fuel injector flow rates, spark timing, throttle sensitivity, and automatic transmission shift points
Offers setting for maximum fuel economy to increase mileage
- Read and clear diagnostic trouble codes on all vehicles
- Recalibrate speedometer to adjust for larger tire sizes
- Revise vehicle speed and RPM limits imposed by the factory
- Allows manual control of engine cooling fan on/off positions on vehicles so equipped
- 1-year manufacturer product warranty
- Proudly manufactured in the United States


*# 2 SCT Performance® - Livewire TS Performance Programmer & Monitor*
HP Gain 9, TQ Gain 9



+Rear view camera
- Recalibrates your vehicle’s computer to maximize performance, develop more power and torque, and increase fuel mileage
- Arrives pre-loaded with dyno-proven tune files
- Pre-loaded tune files for gasoline engines include 93, 91, 87 octane and economy as applicable; not all options are available for all vehicles
- Pre-loaded tune files for diesel engines include Performance, Street, and Towing; not all options are available for all vehicles
- Tune file installs easily via your vehicle’s OBD II port, located under dash on driver’s side
- Automatically backs up factory tune so vehicle can be returned to stock tune if desired
- Includes 4” touch screen display, OBD II cable, USB cable, suction cup style windshield mount, and detailed instructions
- Display can be customized with user selectable themes, colors, and gauge layouts
- Stores up to 10 custom tunes
- Enables you to get maximum performance from popular bolt-on modifications like cold air intakes, exhaust systems, and differential ring and pinion set
- Allows you to adjust fuel injection, ignition timing, shift firmness, rev and speed limiter, idle speed, and much more
- Reads and clears DTCs (Diagnostic Trouble Codes)
- Enables monitoring of engine parameters like voltage, exhaust gas temperature, manifold absolute pressure, etc.
- Analog input allows data logging from any external 0-5V output device
- Rear view camera input works with most aftermarket rear view cameras
- Built-in performance calculator includes 0-60MPH, 1/8 mile. 1/4 mile, and top speed performance tests
- Easy to configure gauge warning and alerts for critical engine parameters
- Limited 1-year warranty
- Proudly made in the USA


If you need any more product specs or simply want to get a quote - jet let me know in the comments below. Don't forget to include your zip and email!


----------

